# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  guz w piersi czy może okazać się złośliwy?

## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 21 lat. Kilka dni temu w prawej piersi wyczułam twardego guzka, ma regularny kształt, wielkości mniej więcej 1 cm , odczuwam ból przy dotyku. Jest zlokalizowany w górnej części piersi, tuz przy mostku.Moje podejrzenia dotyczące złośliwości tego guzka wynikają z tego, że moja babcia miała raka piersi, przeszła zabieg mastektomii. Proszę ojakąś radę, informację.

----------


## Dexatrim

Nie każdy guzek jest zaraz zmianą nowotworową,często występują takie guzki z różnych przyczyn.Trzeba wykonać usg,radzę udać się do ginekologa,który wykona badanie i będzie wiadomo co dalej.Bez osobistego badania nikt nie oceni co się dzieje.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Najlepsza rada to udać się do specjalisty. Nie ma co leczyć się na własną rękę i wyszukiwać informacji w internecie. Jeśli jesteś z okolic Piotrkowa Trybunalskiego to polecam ci iść do Medicalla i koniecznie udać się na konsultacje do doktora Bernera. To doświadczony specjalista, ma świetny kontakt ze swoimi pacjentami i ich najbliższymi, troszczy się o chemioterapie, wszystko załatwia, po prostu to dobry człowiek i do tego precyzyjny lekarz. Najlepiej udać się do niego, bo ma na swoim koncie wiele przeprowadzonych zabiegów i operacji z pozytywnym wynikiem. On najlepiej stwierdzi czy to zmiana nowotworowa czy po prostu zwykły guzek.

----------

